
Hi, we want to introduce a new kind of “Cloud Storage”,please kindly advise - nonszaaa
ShareCB allow user to keep important files in dashboard format<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sharecb.com&#x2F;<p>Our service focus on solving these below.<p>Complexity of folder: each person organize their folder differently. You have to navigate through others’ folders, sub-folders, sub-sub-folders… in order to find a file<p>Poor display of files&#x2F;folder: when you look into others’ folder you would see a bunch of files&#x2F;folders<p>Too many files: people usually save many version of file e.g. V1.0, V1.1, V2.0 Revise_V1 etc.<p>Our goal is to create a tool that solve all these problems and allow organization to store their find in the format that any given person can understand and follow through<p>Solutions: You can access your file within 2-click
Simple UI<p>No Folder<p>Easy and visualized platform<p>Key Features<p>Create group ( We call it “sharespace”)<p>Drag-and-Drop file to upload ( The files uploaded call “Activity”)<p>Can add description on file<p>Can share&#x2F;comment&#x2F;reply<p>Auto send email ( After the activity is created in sharespace, it will automatically send email to people in sharespace. It includes all file,image and text, you can assume that it’s same like a usual email that we are using. So, they don’t have to create a new email and finish every process in sending and storing file in ShareCB ) &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; This feature doesn&#x27;t finish yet<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sharecb.com&#x2F;
======
viraptor
I don't see a pricing page. What's the plan there?

For an alternative, [https://www.zoho.com/docs/](https://www.zoho.com/docs/)
provides all of these features as well, I believe. With integrated
document/spreadsheet/presentation editor.

~~~
nonszaaa
Hi, thank for your comment

1\. Because our product just finish 2 week ago, so we don't finalize our
pricing yet.

2\. Our feature is similar to google drive, zoho-doc, and etc. We accept that
for the features, we cannot reach the competitors.

3\. Our product focus on visualization and easy to use, we try to build a good
UX/UI that most of people can understand instantly after they come to use at
first time. We hope our product can be the best place for sharing important
file without messy folder and sub-folder.

